# pellet stove install in a 32ft fithwheel



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 3, 2014)

hi everyone. I would like to bust the myth that you can't install a pellet stove in a fithwheel. This is my install in progress. First off I know its not CODE to install in a RV. But everything does meet code on the inside. I am a full time RV lifestyle and the winter propane and electric was at about $1600 A winter. The stove is a Harman accentra $2800 new. Keep in mind that I am not on the road. You must add support under the slide out floor.  The stove is 400lb loaded. I will try to load more pics soon. Not sure if all got on here .There will be a 3000 watt inverter install running off four 220 amp hrs 6volt deep cycle battery.  And a honda 3000si generator for the long term outages.  I will post another thread when it gets cool enough to fire it up. If you don't here from me that means things didn't go so good.


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 3, 2014)

There's a lot of installs out on the Bakken oil field in RVs. A lot of them went In when LP went thrugh the roof. Good move as portable tank gas is outrageous. I am trying to buy a Avent that has 12 volt motor system and is small for camping.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 3, 2014)

I forgot to note that to do this as safe as possible you MUST use the highest quality stove and vent system you can find. That's why i chose the Harman. I only got one chance to get it right. But its way better than paying PEPCO


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2014)

PEPCO can't keep the power on long enough to run up much of a bill.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2014)

fulltimefithwheel said:


> Keep in mind that I am not on the road.



Good to know. The first thing I noticed when you posted the two pics of the pipe was that it was in the bump-out.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Good to know. The first thing I noticed when you posted the two pics of the pipe was that it was in the bump-out.


Yeah. It was the only place I could place it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2014)

My neighbor bought a 32ft fifth wheel last year. Like I told him, I can't believe that they don't offer mini-split heat pumps with'em these days. In the S. Md/NOVA area they would be ideal.


----------



## TimfromMA (Aug 3, 2014)

If you wanted to get on the road, how would you do that?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2014)

The OP is probably busy right now. They just had a nasty storm smacking them for the last hour or so.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 4, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> If you wanted to get on the road, how would you do that?


I could remove the stack an just close the slide and go. But I have not found a way to secure the stove from sliding yet. Can't bolt it to the floor because of the slide factor.


----------



## TimfromMA (Aug 4, 2014)

Just my $0.02 worth, you might want to put a bit of downward angle on the end of the vent to help keep water out.


----------



## Arti (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice neat install ! Thanks for taking the time to post this, I have a park model trailer and was considering putting a pellet burner in it this fall. This may inspire me to do that.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 4, 2014)

Take those slide supports out. Remember, that slide was built to support a couch and two or three adults sitting on it. A 400# stove is well within that range. None of the RV manufacturers recommend supporting the slideouts since what can happen is the rest of the trailer can (will) move and then the slide is supporting the trailer. You're better off without that mess. A proper hearth pad will help distribute the load of the stove over a larger area.

I think it looks great. Also think there is no reason that you couldn't bolt the stove down provided that you can run those bolts down into the bottom of the slide without hitting support members. I would use carriage bolts installed upwards from below so the smooth heads will slide in nicely.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 4, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Take those slide supports out. Remember, that slide was built to support a couch and two or three adults sitting on it. A 400# stove is well within that range. None of the RV manufacturers recommend supporting the slideouts since what can happen is the rest of the trailer can (will) move and then the slide is supporting the trailer. You're better off without that mess. A proper hearth pad will help distribute the load of the stove over a larger area.
> 
> I think it looks great. Also think there is no reason that you couldn't bolt the stove down provided that you can run those bolts down into the bottom of the slide without hitting support members. I would use carriage bolts installed upwards from below so the smooth heads will slide in nicely.


Thanks. I will have to look into that.  Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 6, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Just my $0.02 worth, you might want to put a bit of downward angle on the end of the vent to help keep water out.


Good idea on the pipe angle tim. But this is a ( jet cap) it has a cone in the middle with drain slit around the outside for drainage. Here are some pics.


----------



## briansol (Aug 7, 2014)

Are you using an OAK?  i was under the assumption that is one of the biggest issues with small spaces, running out of oxygen.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 8, 2014)

briansol said:


> Are you using an OAK?  i was under the assumption that is one of the biggest issues with small spaces, running out of oxygen.


No. The vent air intake draws in from the outside


----------



## moey (Aug 8, 2014)

Make sure you have a CO detector. Another guy on here had one on his boat the CO would slowly creep up after long burns not sure if he ever resolved it. It was such a small space any spillage of CO started to build up.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 8, 2014)

moey said:


> Make sure you have a CO detector. Another guy on here had one on his boat the CO would slowly creep up after long burns not sure if he ever resolved it. It was such a small space any spillage of CO started to build up.


Yes. I have one now but will add a second before I fire it up. + I have 2 fire extinguishers. One in bedroom and one in main room

I have run a 30000 btu kerosene heater in this 5ver before and it didn't kill me .so I'm hoping the pellet stove will be ok. It draws the air for the fire from the outside. As the kero heater just used up the inside air. + the kerosene stinks.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 9, 2014)

My install is finally completed. Yeah! ! I almost can't wait for winter. Kinda?
Here is the last pic of the air intake and vent system. Now I am ready for winter. 

Thanks all.
Dan


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2014)

OK, I ain't a pellet stove wizard but since when is carpet a "non-combustible surface" under a pellet stove?

Edit: Never mind. Guessing it is sitting on the Harmon cast iron floor protector.


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> OK, I ain't a pellet stove wizard but since when is carpet a "non-combustible surface" under a pellet stove?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. Guessing it is sitting on the Harmon cast iron floor protector.


It is sitting on a Harman Iron pad. Witch is code for carpet. And so is that little strip of metal under the exhaust flue.


----------



## hyfire (Aug 10, 2014)

You have a generator and batteries, but I assume your hooked up to a full time power source where this is parked?


----------



## fulltimefithwheel (Aug 10, 2014)

hyfire said:


> You have a generator and batteries, but I assume your hooked up to a full time power source where this is parked?




O yes. You can see my homemade power pole in the first pick. It's all about redundancy. I just lost power from heavy storms here about a month ago. Was out 2 times in one week. Total of 4 days and I had no generator at that time. (lesson learned) got to keep the stove running in the winter. Pipes freeze fast in an RV..


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 10, 2014)

Your intent was to show an rv install but your pictures and quality components are great guidance for any install.


----------



## hyfire (Aug 10, 2014)

fulltimefithwheel said:


> O yes. You can see my homemade power pole in the first pick. It's all about redundancy. I just lost power from heavy storms here about a month ago. Was out 2 times in one week. Total of 4 days and I had no generator at that time. (lesson learned) got to keep the stove running in the winter. Pipes freeze fast in an RV..



What hydro rates are they charging....trying to do some heat pump calculations for you.  Might be cheaper to run than pellets on cool days..


----------



## Max3208 (Feb 25, 2018)

fulltimefithwheel said:


> View attachment 136097
> View attachment 136098
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the kit for your fire place ? And how much


----------



## Max3208 (Mar 4, 2018)

fulltimefithwheel said:


> View attachment 136097
> View attachment 136098
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody know  WHERE TO GET THIS KIT  for the wall with the fresh air and exhaust vent...would be great thanks


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 4, 2018)

His looks like the Harman kit,but most pellet stove pipe manufacturers offer a wall flue kit with built in outside air,and one sells a double pipe system,outside air comes in around the internal flue part.


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Mar 4, 2018)

fulltimefithwheel said:


> View attachment 136097
> View attachment 136098
> 
> 
> ...


If you want it to be even closer to code you could anchor it to the floor and ground it. I’ve seen wood stoves in busses so at least you aren’t that crazy.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Overfireinthehole said:


> If you want it to be even closer to code you could anchor it to the floor and ground it. I’ve seen wood stoves in busses so at least you aren’t that crazy.


Wake up,be alert,research.The original poster has not been around for over 3 years.


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Mar 4, 2018)

bob bare said:


> Wake up,be alert,research.The original poster has not been around for over 3 years.


I was posting it more for the benefit of anyone who looked at the posting because of today’s posting. People in my area are bad about not looking into modular installation specs. Not that it matters since he’s breaking code anyway.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 4, 2018)

I think you are behind the times,the modular s I have built foundations for are welded to the foundation supports.The original poster was/is in a camper.Most all Trailer/moveable installations require a bolt down installation,and grounding wire.All of this is immaterial,as the post you are referring to is over 4 years old.Did you not think a guy in a camper did not bolt the stove to the floor?


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Mar 5, 2018)

bob bare said:


> I think you are behind the times,the modular s I have built foundations for are welded to the foundation supports.The original poster was/is in a camper.Most all Trailer/moveable installations require a bolt down installation,and grounding wire.All of this is immaterial,as the post you are referring to is over 4 years old.Did you not think a guy in a camper did not bolt the stove to the floor?


I really don’t know but apparently you think I’m an idiot for sharing information I thought someone might find useful so I guess I’ll stick to reading what other people post and keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Max3208 (Mar 6, 2018)

bob bare said:


> His looks like the Harman kit,but most pellet stove pipe manufacturers offer a wall flue kit with built in outside air,and one sells a double pipe system,outside air comes in around the internal flue part.


Thank you for your help.....i like that flue kit how its set up would like to have the same one to do my stove in my fifth wheel.  Would you think that is for a mobile home ? About the same thickness as a fifth wheel ?


----------



## Max3208 (Apr 5, 2018)

bob bare said:


> His looks like the Harman kit,but most pellet stove pipe manufacturers offer a wall flue kit with built in outside air,and one sells a double pipe system,outside air comes in around the internal flue part.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Max3208 (Apr 5, 2018)

fulltimefithwheel said:


> View attachment 136097
> View attachment 136098
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dan....what vet kit did you use ?


----------

